# A prize in every box..



## smithdan (Dec 7, 2014)

dusty bag in the junk store..



spelling weird,  price right..


inside..                               


Yashica spotmatic II clone
Cheapy Vivitar light meter
Couple of rolls film
and some old lens            


THIS old lens!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 7, 2014)

Cool case could be worth the $15, though does not look like there are separators in it.


----------



## timor (Dec 7, 2014)

This lens, it it is alright is worth $70+ alone. Good find.


----------



## limr (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## smithdan (Dec 7, 2014)

Just love surprises. Might carve up some foam stuff for the old hard side case to fit the 500C for outings.  The yashica works, bit stiff at first but seems ok now after a bit of exercise, still enough power in the batteries to work the meter and LED indicators.  Seals all sticky so need replacement. Vivitar meter accurate or at least as accurate as a selenium meter can be.   The lens is clear and with that legendary Takumar smoothness in the focus and f-stop rings.  Just paid $11.50 CAD for a 36 roll of FP4 so I broke even on the film alone.

Remembering how long I saved up to purchase a 100mm macro SMCT for Spot back in '76.  Think it was over $300.


----------

